# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Polish food

## Damian

In Poland, there are delicious things from heart of nature. 
At first I propose Loin of pork with prunes.
Ingredients:
- 1 kg boneless pork, 35.27 oz
- 15 dag pitted prunes , 5.29 oz
- 4 tablespoons oil
- spices : salt, pepper, pepper herb, marjoram, basil, oregano
- 2 cloves garlic

Performance:
Wash pork and incised with a knife hole through the center along the meat. Then put prunes to the resulting hole. The whole loin of pork rubbed with spices. To rub garlic into loin of pork. Wrapped it in aluminum foil and put in the fridge for about 12 hours for loin pork was more aromatic. After 12 hours, heat oven to a temperature of 180 degrees Celsius. Removes the loin of pork from the refrigerator, pours him with oil and put aluminum foil on the metal plate and bake for approximately 1.5 hours. From time to time, to pour water.
180 C = 356 F

You can see photos on my blog: www.foodfrompoland.blogspot.com

----------


## Damian

Something for dinner 

Ingredients:
- 0.5 kilograms of boneless loin, about 17.63 oz
- 0.4 kilograms of mushrooms, about 14.10 oz 
- 0.4 kilograms of cheese 
- 1 small onion 
- 2 tablespoons butter 
- 3 tablespoons oil 
- seasoning: salt, pepper herb, oregano, basil

Preparation: 
Cut the loin into slices and to pitched gently. Then sprinkle it on both sides with seasoning and put away for about 1 hour so the meat became aromatic. Cut the onion in small pieces and fry it in butter to a golden color. Peel and cut the mushrooms into slices and add to fried onions. Stew everything together. Then spread sheet of metal with oil and arrange the prepared pieces of loin on it. Insert this meat to heated oven to 356 degrees F and bake about 15 minutes. From time to time rotate the meat on the other side. After 15 minutes remove the meat from the oven and put stewed mushrooms on it. Then put slices of cheese on these mushrooms. Put it all together once again to the oven and bake about 15 minutes at 302 degrees F.

302 Fahrenheit = 150 Celcius
356 F = 180 C

----------


## Shasta

Looks delicious! 

I remember years ago visiting a Canadian firm outside of Detroit. Our group went to lunch at a Polish restaurant, something I'd not done before. I didn't know what to expect, thought it would probably be a typical western meal, jazzed up a little to say it was Polish. I was wrong. It really was great food!

----------


## Damian

Do you want to get any recipe for tasty polish meal?

----------


## marrabel

The picture looks very tasty and there is the desire to taste all this. I want to have some tasty receipts. Do you have the receipts? Could you share with us? Think that many people will be glad to have them. Many thanks!!!

----------


## Viktoriya

I have never tasted Polish food, but it looks very attractive and hope this is so tasty.

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

I love Polish food, especially when washed down with Zywiec and Jubrowska as pousse-café...

----------


## kristofluyten

I already had the pleasure to eat polish food.

One of my friends is an expat from Poland and if we go to eat at her place she makes from time to time polish.

I have the impression that it is always strong, heavy food!

(and I also had the pleasure to get to know some really tasty vodkas)

----------


## Alizey

Nice recipes. I will try it soon. Here I want to ask that can I use chicken or meat except pork.
Hope you will suggest me soon.

----------


## elenekaterrr

> Nice recipes. I will try it soon. Here I want to ask that can I use chicken or meat except pork.
> Hope you will suggest me soon.


i agree with you that these recipes are cool and I wiil try cook with these recipes later - thanx !!!!

----------


## MaraMe

Just got back last week from Gdansk! Love it! I love the polish soups!!

----------

